# Game 7. Dallas @ San Antonio



## Tersk

Please God, I don't ask you for much
But a Mavericks win as such.
Would make me happier than happy,
We need our boys to not be scrappy
And pull out the win down by the river
To send the rest of a league a chilling shiver



I promise to never write a poem again. 1 wasted minute of my life.


----------



## t1no

I want to see hard fouls, if the refs are going to give Tim Duncan all kinds of fouls then Dampier and Diop might as well foul him hard.


----------



## Avalanche

good luck guys, cheering for you on this one.
dampier and diop need to smother duncan early, and just hope to god the refs arent going to call those tiny BS fouls.
the mavs will need to play at their best, 1-5... i personally think u are the better team, but this is the spurs and the playoffs so you cant get taken up in the moment of it all.... 
play hard, defend well... kick floppo in the nuts for me lol.

mavs 101 - 94 .. right into the WCF .. good luck guys


----------



## t1no

Thank you for the support, i really hope we come out with a win also.


----------



## Tersk

Avalanche said:


> good luck guys, cheering for you on this one.
> dampier and diop need to smother duncan early, and just hope to god the refs arent going to call those tiny BS fouls.
> the mavs will need to play at their best, 1-5... i personally think u are the better team, but this is the spurs and the playoffs so you cant get taken up in the moment of it all....
> play hard, defend well... kick floppo in the nuts for me lol.
> 
> mavs 101 - 94 .. right into the WCF .. good luck guys


Are you getting the game in Australia?


----------



## Avalanche

Mavs Maniac said:


> Are you getting the game in Australia?


i believe so, havnt checked yet but we've gotten most, or all of the series so far i think.
hope they give us this one rather than the suns/clips


----------



## xray

*Mavs standing at crossroads*
*If they lose, Mavs will have been there, done that; but if they win ...*



SAN ANTONIO – The Mavericks have enough on their plate without worrying about the historical and psychological significance of Game 7. 

Concerns over stopping Tim Duncan and an increasingly disruptive Manu Ginobili tend to shove these metaphysical matters into the background. But there it hangs, like so many banners at the AT&T Center. 

This is a critical juncture for the franchise. A Mavericks win over San Antonio won't signal a shift in the balance of power in the Western Conference. But it will put an end to the imbalance that exists. 

After wandering the desert for nearly a decade – a long time for Mavericks fans, but still a better deal than Moses got – the team returned to the playoffs six years ago. The Mavericks are 5-4 in playoff series since. 

The Spurs are 13-3 with two championships. 

The Mavericks met the Spurs in the Western Conference finals three years ago. The Mavs lost, 4-2. San Antonio eliminated them 4-1 two years earlier. 

No matter how many changes the Mavericks have made through the years, and it's been a lot, they can't get past the Spurs. 

"I think it's year by year," Ginobili said. "I really don't care what happened three years ago when we played them or if they lost last year. I just don't care. If it's Dallas, the Lakers or Nuggets, I just want to win because I want to win a championship." 

Ginobili is entitled to feel this way because his team always beats the Mavericks. He should try life on the other end. 

Michael Finley knows. Earlier this season, when the Mavericks and Spurs were locked in a race for the division title, Finley was asked the difference now that he played in San Antonio. The former Mavericks guard said he could look down in the standings rather than up. 

This isn't a rip. It's reality. 

San Antonio has won five division titles in six years. The Mavericks have none. The one season (2002-03) the Mavericks and Spurs finished with the same record, San Antonio earned the edge on a tiebreaker. 

As if having Duncan, Ginobili and Tony Parker isn't enough. 

Finley believes the Mavericks have undergone so many changes that beating the Spurs won't provide a cathartic release for the franchise. 

"I don't think the past has a lot to do with the present," Finley said. "I could see if the coaching staff was still the same. I could see if the players were still the same. Then you could feel the anxiety of wanting to beat the Spurs. 

"The only person on that team who has been beaten by the Spurs over the years is probably Dirk [Nowitzki]. He is the one guy who feels the pain of not getting over the San Antonio hump." 

But he is the key guy. How long can Nowitzki continue to lose to the Spurs and not develop a complex? If Avery Johnson doesn't have any more success against San Antonio than Don Nelson had, how do you think he'll handle it? The validation Johnson craves is to beat the franchise he helped lead to a championship. 

The Mavericks have pulled even with San Antonio, but they haven't pulled ahead. Until they do, they will be the annoying little brother the Spurs pat on the head, praise occasionally then dismiss as they go about their business. 

"There is some kind of rivalry because of the Texas thing. And this year, the race was amazing to No. 1, so that created a little rivalry," Ginobili said. "Besides that, we're just two good teams playing each other." 

Right now, the Mavericks are nothing more than a good team that challenges the Spurs from time to time. 

Tonight will show if that has changed.


----------



## xray

*Dirk's shot at superstardom*

Tim Cowlishaw - The Dallas Morning News


Throughout the regular season, coach Avery Johnson was reluctant to address Dirk Nowitzki's chances of being named the NBA's Most Valuable Player, an award in which he would finish third behind Phoenix's Steve Nash and Cleveland's LeBron James. 

During the playoffs, Johnson has talked night after night of Dirk having "an MVP-type game." 

If he has one left in him, he needs to display it tonight in the AT&T Center.

Nowitzki has transformed himself in his eighth season. He is a different player than he was a year ago. He is a far, far more efficient playoff performer, a far more determined competitor than he was a year ago. None of it's going to matter unless the Mavericks get the job done tonight. 

Nowitzki has advanced his reputation around the league, moving in the direction of two-time MVP Tim Duncan. It's not there yet. And if his team loses and Duncan outplays him, then skeptics again will have their day questioning whether the Mavericks can win building a team around Nowitzki. 

Nowitzki knows that with a Game 7 looming, it's all or nothing for his team, for himself, for everyone. 

"It doesn't matter what's been said, what's been written," he said after the Mavericks' practice Sunday. "What's happened in this series doesn't matter. The pressure is equal on both teams. It's going to be an awesome game." 

Nowitzki needs to have an awesome game from start to finish. The key for him in this series is the finish. 

In all three Mavericks losses to San Antonio, Nowitzki has had the ball in his hands with about seven seconds to go. He has had opportunities to tie with a two-pointer (Game 1), win with a two-pointer (Game 5) and tie with a 3-pointer (Game 6). 

He has not managed to get the ball to the rim on any of those three occasions. 

In the opener, well guarded by Bruce Bowen, Nowitzki threw an off-target pass that Jerry Stackhouse managed to retrieve. Stackhouse threw up a 3-point air ball. 

In Game 5, Nowitzki faked Bowen into the air but didn't get the jump shot off quick enough, and Bowen made a great recovery to pin the shot and create a tie ball. Even after that, Nowitzki caught Jason Terry's air ball but didn't think he had enough time to come down with it and put it back up. 

He didn't get off much of a shot, and the buzzer sounded. 

In Game 6, Nowitzki got the ball in a bad position, deep in the corner where Michael Finley covered him, and he tossed up an air ball. 

None of those were really great scoring chances, although the opportunity was there in Game 5. 

But if Nowitzki is to do for his team what Duncan has done so many times for the three-time champions, he has to lead Dallas to victory tonight. 

If Nowitzki is to move into the discussion of MVP candidates year after year, joining Nash and James and Miami's Dwyane Wade and perhaps Duncan for another season or two, he has to be the guy who elevates his play and helps the Mavericks advance. 

His play has been very good in this postseason. After James' Cavaliers were eliminated in Game 7 on Sunday, no one still active in the postseason is scoring more than Nowitzki at 27.8. He's making more than half his shots. He's getting to the foul line 10 times a game. 

He's doing everything you would expect a superstar to do. Now all he has to do is impose his will on the opponent. Make Spurs fans shake their heads the way Mavericks fans do when Duncan keeps scoring and scoring. 

"Obviously, we lost two tough games, but the good thing is we were right there," Nowitzki said. "We had a chance to win Game 5 there, but I got my shot blocked down the stretch. We're confident we can win on the road. We've won in their building in this series already." 

The Mavericks did that by burying the Spurs in Game 2. That's not going to happen in Game 7. It's all on the line, and victory is sure to be right there for either team to grab in the final minute. 

Nowitzki has had his chances in this series. He can't afford not to deliver when opportunity knocks this time.


----------



## The Future7

OMG, who's excited, I am I am. Lets do this and show Steve Nash that we would win a title before he does. lol. I know Dirk will have a big game. It all lies in the little hands of Harris. Look for the revenge of Terry.


----------



## t1no

JHo needs to step up, he always gets in foul trouble.


----------



## edwardcyh

Are most fans still confident in the team, or have some of you guys abandoned ship?

LOL... I am still here. I even changed my avatar again because Marquis Daniel's avatar hasn't been too lucky for the Mavs.

(Yes, I am blaming Dallas' last 2 losses on my avatar.)


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Look for the revenge of Terry.


It's unanimous. Everyone around the office agrees: Terry has bigger cajones than Finley. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

What time is it?! GAME TIME

I'm sooo pumped for this game. I'm not even cutting my nails in spute of the fact that I think it will jynx us!

Terry WILL get revenge mark my words

Dirk WILL have a huge game

Manu WILL flop his *** off

Harris WILL have finally arrived

this is our time baby.

Dont underestimate the heart of a champion


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> What time is it?! GAME TIME
> 
> I'm sooo pumped for this game. I'm not even cutting my nails in spute of the fact that I think it will jynx us!
> 
> Terry WILL get revenge mark my words
> 
> Dirk WILL have a huge game
> 
> Manu WILL flop his *** off
> 
> Harris WILL have finally arrived
> 
> this is our time baby.
> 
> Dont underestimate the heart of a champion


Hey Bud!

I think your sig needs to be updated. LOL! Maybe that's why the mavs are tagging on any more wins! LOL...

:cheers:


----------



## Mavs#1

I agree 100% w/ t1no. Get Josh Howard involved. They havent lost a game this season when he scores over 20pts and this will make the Manu work or they will have to switch and put Bowen on him like they did before thus freeing up Dirk



Mavs 103
Spurs 96


----------



## xray

Agreed all.

Tempo, energy, perimeter game to open up the lane.


----------



## The Future7

Less than 2hrs away. Lets go Mavs Lets Go! Lets hope Terry posterizes Finley or makes him fall with a killer crossover


----------



## StackAttack

Ahahahahahahahahah Javie's Officiating Ahahahahhahahahhaahha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tip off time. This is ganna be one to remember. Good luck, guys :cheers:


----------



## Gambino

very good start by the Mavs.


----------



## t1no

Dampier commited his first foul on Duncan, i don't understand why the refs keep calling those fouls.


----------



## VeN

SA is very quiet.


----------



## StackAttack

Can it be? Do AJ's players finally believe him that driving is more effective than jump shooting? What blasphemy!


----------



## VeN

Devin is playing timid tonight, ugh


----------



## Gambino

VeN said:


> SA is very quiet.


AT&T Center is always quiet for some reason. AAC seems a bit louder than the AT&T. Maybe it's different if you go to the arena. Just be glad we're not playing at the alamodome.


----------



## VeN

true. On another note, I hope we keep the current tempo going. Some things I like sofar:

1. Dirk taking advantage of mismatches
2. No one is settling for ill advised jumpers
3. Extra passes
4. Penetration

And I prolly wouldve kept KVH in a lil longer and just slapped him over the head if he fouled again. lol


----------



## VeN

Thats exactly why i want DA back


----------



## Avalanche

Nice Start by Howard, Good Sign.
needs to watch his fouls


----------



## Gambino

Need to play better defense. However, you simply cant play better offense than that. Need to have another 30 point quarter in the 2nd, Dallas.


----------



## The Future7

We gotta slow down Tony and chill with the fouls lol. Otherwise, almost a 40 point 1st quarter. Lets Go!. Mavs all day.


----------



## VeN

thank god Devin is listening and stopping the damn headfakes at the rim!


----------



## StackAttack

And Devin Harris has arrived. 

I sense a blowout...


----------



## VeN

not yet, but its a good start. And Terry is having a monster game


----------



## Avalanche

mavs shooting lights out so far.

76% fg
60 % 3pt
100 % ft

awesome start.. keep it up guys
:cheers:


----------



## Gambino

Excellent first quarter. Don't like that Damp picked up his 3rd. But finish this half strong Mavs.


----------



## VeN

were shooting 78% thats just sick


----------



## Gambino

20 point lead by the Mavs at one point? Didn't expect that. But push it to 30 next time Mavs.


----------



## Avalanche

very very impressive so far, out to a 17 point lead


----------



## VeN

Gambino said:


> 20 point lead by the Mavs at one point? Didn't expect that. But push it to 30 next time Mavs.


o ye of little faith, you ve been saying that kinda crap since game 6


----------



## Gambino

What actually have I been saying since game 6? I haven't been on the board much since game 6 lol.

But good half from Dallas. Knew SA would make a little run to give them some hope into the half.


----------



## mavsmania41

The home team is always going to make a run, we must be able to withstand the run the Spurs make.


----------



## Saint Baller

Man I just love everything about this game besides the fact that the Spurs had a mini run towards the end of the 2nd were doing great!

This is what we do in game 7s we blow teams out


----------



## mavsmania41

There is too much time look out the Manu flop.


----------



## Avalanche

gotta hold that double digit lead like its your life mavs, the spurs are going to make a run.... and they will step up the level they have been playing in this game so far.
make sure ur ready


----------



## mavsmania41

We are going to lose this game, too much time.


----------



## VeN

It would be great if I could ban you...


----------



## mavsmania41

Well I just have had my heart broken too many times as a Mavs fan. I want to beleive but I have a hard time seeing it.


----------



## mavsmania41

Okay the refs let Duncan Walk.


----------



## mavsmania41

Okay makeup call good.


----------



## mavsmania41

I hope we can get some stops and convert.


----------



## mavsmania41

I am just so nervous, the refs are starting to give the Spurs the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## mavsmania41

Foul trouble oh boy!


----------



## mavsmania41

We are in toruble, we cannot get a stop to save our life.


----------



## Gambino

27-9 free throw advantage is rediculous. Simply rediculous. We have to get to the FT line more. :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

I feel like we are going to have to get it back to our tempo I cannot bleive we are about to blow this lead. It reminds me back when we blew the 27 point lead to the Lakers.


----------



## mavsmania41

Cannot even make a darn bucket.


----------



## mavsmania41

Too many jumpshots.


----------



## Vinsanity

ridicioulous, i guess the refs got money on the spurs


----------



## Gambino

Get the lead back to 10 Dallas.


----------



## mavsmania41

amen to that..but we are not like the Spurs fans and have to complain. The nagain all you have to do is look at the FT's the past couple games enough said.


----------



## Vinsanity

with the refs officiating there isnt going to be a lead for dallas


----------



## Vinsanity

28 FTA to 9


----------



## mavsmania41

Van Horn gets paid too much..but I am glad we pay him to hit that 3.


----------



## mavsmania41

That would have been nice to hit that 3 to end the 3rd but I will take it we survived the run. We must get to the line if we wnat to win.


----------



## t1no

Tim Duncan is getting away with a lot of offensive calls, Steve Kerr said he has been doing all series long. Something about slapping other players.


----------



## Avalanche

so 6 points leading into the 4th.
howard sat out a lot of that quarter due to fouls, still managing to hold the lead.
personally i think terry, howard and dirk need to get out there and explode like they did at the start of the game.... blow the lead out a bit early on.
3rd was a terrible shooting quarter for the mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41

Why does everything have to go wrong?


----------



## Gambino

the officiating in this game is DOWNRIGHT horrible.


----------



## mavsmania41

Get to the line and knock down some perimeter shots.


----------



## Avalanche

****! spurs with the first 2 baskets, draw within 2


----------



## mavsmania41

My message to the refs just call this 4th quarter fair.


----------



## mavsmania41

Manu flop!


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk wants to win.


----------



## mavsmania41

dirk is showing the heart of a champion.


----------



## mavsmania41

I cannot stand Tony Parker saying they want to chea[p shot us and we would break thier hearts those Frehc know nothing about that.


----------



## Avalanche

both teams playing small ball now, with dirk and duncan the only 2 big men on the court.
dallas should be able to take advantage of this, spread the floor, drive to the lane and knock down those shots.
you got this dallas! cmon now


----------



## mavsmania41

oh no!


----------



## Avalanche

last 2 minutes


----------



## Avalanche

101-101 with 1 minute..... crazy


----------



## mavsmania41

We about blew it guys I just knew it was going to catch up with us.


----------



## Avalanche

damn..


----------



## mavsmania41

Even if we take it to OT they will be too strong.


----------



## t1no

Good Job refs.


----------



## mavsmania41

I hope we cna get a stop, jsut everything has went the way of the Spurs this half.


----------



## Gambino

mavsmania..can you please stop with your negative comments. you are dragging down the board. believe.


----------



## Avalanche

cmon dirk.. finish this somehow


----------



## Gambino

DIRK WITH THE BLOCK1!!!! :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41

My heart is beating so fast it is really hard to watch.


----------



## pmac34

Ot


----------



## mavsmania41

Not really negative more realism, the past while I have been postive a bit.


----------



## Avalanche

i know you guys probably didnt want this, but u gotta admit... OT is a fitting way for this series to end.
as long as howard can stay on the floor, he terry and dirk can get this done.


----------



## mavsmania41

This is great basketball.


----------



## mavsmania41

We are doing okay Diop Mvp of the Ot so far.


----------



## mavsmania41

We smell it.


----------



## mavsmania41

howard needed to get his 20.


----------



## mavsmania41

Two heavyweights slugging it out.


----------



## mavsmania41

Can we finish the Fight? I think we can.


----------



## Gambino

oh my..what a game...what a series.


----------



## mavsmania41

I dont mind being positive, just not a homer.


----------



## Avalanche

one more big shot, and then clock management is going to become a huge factor


----------



## mavsmania41

Diop you are the man!


----------



## mavsmania41

Mvp of the Ot Diop!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Well done, Mavs! Well done.


----------



## mavsmania41

Not over yet Harris made a bad play. It's okay though I still like our chances.


----------



## mavsmania41

add 2 more Dirk.


----------



## kisstherim

Congrats guys! Three guys were fouled out but still pulled out the game in Spur's home court despite the continuous BS calls! Simply awesome!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Zuca

Congrats guys... Hope that you play against the Clippers in the WCF... (just to have a different NBA finalist)


----------



## mavsmania41

Thanks man


----------



## t1no

Great, i don't have any beer.


----------



## Gambino

Western Conference Finalssssssssssss


----------



## VeN

Booooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahbahhahahhaha Die Haters Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






<b> Believe!!!!!!!!!!!!</b>


----------



## Avalanche

Great Game, and a fitting way to a great series.
really glad to see you guys pull out the series, and deservingly so.
Dirk = finals MVP

now to go to the clips forum and cheer for the suns to lose lol

again though, congratulations, u guys have stepped it up in the playoffs, after having an awesome season.. much deserved.
i got you guys for favourites now.

enjoy

peace


----------



## Saint Baller

We played a ****ty game and still won


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Hot damn guys, I am so pumped right now.

Ok, I have a confession to make. Some of you may have noticed I haven't been around for a few days. Well, I'm an extremely superstitious person when it comes to the Mavs. I had a dream a few days ago that I was posting on this board and we were talking about the Mavs having lost the series. So yes, my superstition got the better of me and I avoided the board to try to ward off the bad luck.

Yes, yes, I know it sounds stupid. Sue me. We won, I don't care lol.


----------



## t1no

We just beat the Spurs and the refs.


----------



## G-Force

Thank you, thank you! I wanted this win so bad I could taste it, and winning on the road shows that the Mavs have the potential to further advance in the playoffs. I am pulling for the Mavs to win it all.

Congratulations, for finally knocking off the Spurs and moving on to the next round.

G-Force


----------



## G-Force

t1no said:


> Great, i don't have any beer.


Then go buy some. You have to celebrate this win. :cheers:


----------



## spursgospurs

Congratulations guys! I can now say the Mavs are the better team. Until next season, Go Mavs!


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Hot damn guys, I am so pumped right now.
> 
> Ok, I have a confession to make. Some of you may have noticed I haven't been around for a few days. Well, I'm an extremely superstitious person when it comes to the Mavs. I had a dream a few days ago that I was posting on this board and we were talking about the Mavs having lost the series. So yes, my superstition got the better of me and I avoided the board to try to ward off the bad luck.
> 
> Yes, yes, I know it sounds stupid. Sue me. We won, I don't care lol.



dude, you aint the only one, I wear my lucky cowboys jersey ffs. and then when we went down i left the board too lmao


----------



## VeN

Saint Baller said:


> We played a ****ty game and still won


Id say we played a ****ty half, but that was because of rebounding, stack, and non drives to the hole.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

I would like to say this is the greatest victory in the history of life, not just sports. It is the making of a franchise.

Even I thought we had choked after ballsing up Game 6. I was too scared to watch the game. But I snuck in a score check at half time and saw that we were 14 up. I let out a great sigh of releif. My bowels stopped clenching momentarily.

I checked in at the uni study hall an hour later to see how much we won by. My heart sank as I saw they had clawed it to overtime. At that point I was already googling for Manu Ginobili's address so Id know where to send the anthrax. I scurried from said study hall in anguish, sure that we'd lose and aware wed be subject to another year of choker labels.

I mosied back on in to the computer room to survey the carnage. I put espn in the url

Dallas 119
San Antonio 111

WHAT THE FUDGE?!?!?!?!?! I let out a little yelp of joy ( not good in the SILENT study hall), which angered those around me rushing to finish essays. I couldnt beleive it. The Spurs had all the momentum. This was typical Mavs. Get us all hyped, getting us to the highest point before dropping us back to Earth. For that moment my brain could not comprehend this inverson of the usual script. I reloaded the page thinking that maybe they got the score mixed up. Nope same thing, and it said 'Mavericks win series 4-3'. It was confirmed. I could not contain myself. I let out a 'Yes!' and I didnt care who heard it. Before I could get kicked out, I ran out of the hall like a giddy ugly school girl who just got asked out by the Apollo Creed/Josh Hartnett type quaterback. The smile couldnt even be wiped off after i tripped over one of the steps in excitement and fell on my face in the library.

This is the best feeling.

Life is good.

P.S. Suns will beat us in 5 :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> I would like to say this is the greatest victory in the history of life, not just sports. It is the making of a franchise.
> 
> Even I thought we had choked after ballsing up Game 6. I was too scared to watch the game. But I snuck in a score check at half time and saw that we were 14 up. I let out a great sigh of releif. My bowels stopped clenching momentarily.
> 
> I checked in at the uni study hall an hour later to see how much we won by. My heart sank as I saw they had clawed it to overtime. At that point I was already googling for Manu Ginobili's address so Id know where to send the anthrax. I scurried from said study hall in anguish, sure that we'd lose and aware wed be subject to another year of choker labels.
> 
> I mosied back on in to the computer room to survey the carnage. I put espn in the url
> 
> Dallas 119
> San Antonio 111
> 
> WHAT THE FUDGE?!?!?!?!?! I let out a little yelp of joy ( not good in the SILENT study hall), which angered those around me rushing to finish essays. I couldnt beleive it. The Spurs had all the momentum. This was typical Mavs. Get us all hyped, getting us to the highest point before dropping us back to Earth. For that moment my brain could not comprehend this inverson of the usual script. I reloaded the page thinking that maybe they got the score mixed up. Nope same thing, and it said 'Mavericks win series 4-3'. It was confirmed. I could not contain myself. I let out a 'Yes!' and I didnt care who heard it. Before I could get kicked out, I ran out of the hall like a giddy ugly school girl who just got asked out by the Apollo Creed/Josh Hartnett type quaterback. The smile couldnt even be wiped off after i tripped over one of the steps in excitement and fell on my face in the library.
> 
> This is the best feeling.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> P.S. Suns will beat us in 5 :biggrin:



lmao 


p.s. im glad you fell, we own the suns


----------



## knicksfan89

congrats on dethroning the reigning nba champions, now BRING ON THE SUNS!
i am so proud of the entire team, i thought we were going to blow it for a moment but i never doubted them and i never knew we were going to win TWICE on their home court


----------



## Tersk

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Hot damn guys, I am so pumped right now.
> 
> Ok, I have a confession to make. Some of you may have noticed I haven't been around for a few days. Well, I'm an extremely superstitious person when it comes to the Mavs. I had a dream a few days ago that I was posting on this board and we were talking about the Mavs having lost the series. So yes, my superstition got the better of me and I avoided the board to try to ward off the bad luck.
> 
> Yes, yes, I know it sounds stupid. Sue me. We won, I don't care lol.


Dude, do whatever your dream says.


----------



## Avalanche

Steamroll the suns and get ready for a great finals series with the heat/pistons.


----------



## Tersk

I'm worried about the Suns..


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

Mavs Maniac said:


> I'm worried about the Suns..


Me too. They're scrappy and know how to win Game 7's. But we're significantly better than LAL or LAC.

Hmmm I think it's going to at least Game 6.

Dont care who wins Game 1, I just hope its a blowout. I cant handle this close game ****, I really cant.


----------



## t1no

Did you guys hear what Tony parker said? i guess he is the one going home with his heart broken.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> P.S. Suns will beat us in 5 :biggrin:


THAT comment is why you fell down!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

t1no said:


> Did you guys hear what Tony parker said? i guess he is the one going home with his heart broken.


Yes, I thought it was only fitting for him to be sent fishing after how cocky he was with his smirk talking about breaking our hearts. Very, very fitting.

I haven't watched the entire press conference yet (I plan on watching later), but from what I did see Pop was a real class act.

By the way, could there possibly be any doubt any more that Avery truly deserves coach of the year?


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> Did you guys hear what Tony parker said? i guess he is the one going home with his heart broken.


You don't think...without basketball...he doesn't get Eva??!! :banana:


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

bray1967 said:


> You don't think...without basketball...he doesn't get Eva??!! :banana:


Basketball profile certainly helps...but it aint the sole attraction for the likes of her.

If it was, Robert Swift would be shafting Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Tersk

How do you know he isn't?









Do you want to SEX me?


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt

I must admit, if I came home to see Jennufer Love Hewitt and Robert Swift, I wouldnt know which side of the bed to get it on.


----------



## G-Force

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, I thought it was only fitting for him to be sent fishing after how cocky he was with his smirk talking about breaking our hearts. Very, very fitting.
> 
> I haven't watched the entire press conference yet (I plan on watching later), but from what I did see Pop was a real class act.
> 
> By the way, could there possibly be any doubt any more that Avery truly deserves coach of the year?


Yes, young Mr Parker also made somesnide remark about cheap shots. SUmmer vacation just started for him and the rest of the Spurs, although I imagine that they may spend some time going over videos of the Mavs ousting them. Gotta learn from this series for next season.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, I thought it was only fitting for him to be sent fishing after how cocky he was with his smirk talking about breaking our hearts. Very, very fitting.
> 
> I haven't watched the entire press conference yet (I plan on watching later), but from what I did see Pop was a real class act.
> 
> By the way, could there possibly be any doubt any more that Avery truly deserves coach of the year?


Ugh, can't stand Tony Parker. Pop was HILARIOUS! Avery definitely deserved it...but he doesn't need the award if he gets a title instead.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Ugh, can't stand Tony Parker. Pop was HILARIOUS! Avery definitely deserved it...but he doesn't need the award if he gets a title instead.


No, you're right, I agree that these individual awards are nothing in comparison to that one big trophy. It's just even after watching game after game all season long and game after game in the playoffs I am still amazed at what a difference AJ has had on this team in just his rookie year.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It's just even after watching game after game all season long and game after game in the playoffs I am still amazed at what a difference AJ has had on this team in just his rookie year.


That's the common theme when talking ball here at the office. The team's mindset now compared with what it was at the time of Nellie's departure. I don't know any recent COY who deserves it more.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oOF5iDc0XgI&search=bad day spurs

:clap:


----------



## The Future7

lol Ok Ok that is the meanest thing I ever saw. Duncan looks like a victim in that vid. Did anyone see him at the press conference. He had his heard turned from the media as if he didnt want to talk. I was LMFAO.


----------

